# Santana Golf on the Costa del Sol Golf, Spain



## NikosCC

> Santana Golf Costa del Sol, Spain is an 18-hole golf course par 72 of approx. 6207m in length, set in 138 acres of picturesque parkland. The golf course, sympathetically laid out by the architect Cabell B. Robinson, is set in a former avocado plantation which provided a natural solution to many problems.
> 
> Each hole has two championship tees and two tees for general play for both men and ladies - wide and well manicured putting greens surrounded by strategically placed bunkers, filled with sand produced from crushed marble. Buggy paths are provided throughout the course, beautifully integrated between the rows of fruit trees.
> 
> The beautiful environment with its natural surrounding will give the golfer the overriding impression of an existing maturity in every aspect of the course.
> 
> However, it is not only the beauty of the landscape and its flora and fauna that will impress the player, as the golf course itself has been provided with the best attributes to please the most discerning golfer. The course has been constructed with the best means available and can boast automatic irrigation throughout the layout, as well as a sophisticated drainage system which will keep the number of days the course could be closed due to adverse weather conditions to a minimum.
> 
> Santana Golf is technically speaking a demanding course the layout of the greens, well protected by greenside bunkers, as well as the many water hazards spread throughout the course, will challenge every golfer and require good course management as well as the use of every golf shot in the bag.
> 
> The long par-4 18th is one of the most demanding finishing holes on the Costa del Sol Golf according to the designer, with the lake along the right hand side and a narrow approach to the green.
> 
> The 4th hole can only be defined with one word - spectacular. The views from the tee are magnificent and the 'Campillos' stream provides a challenging approach to the green; or what about the 8th hole, with a length of 602 metre (658 yards) considered to be the longest hole of the Costa del Sol and favouring the longer hitter; not to forget the 12th Par 3, playing downhill, with a very large undulating green, many a golfer would be happy to walk away with a three here.


Source-Santana Golf on the Costa del Sol Golf, Spain


----------

